# Sage Barista Touch - restricted second pull?



## vaderag (Nov 26, 2019)

We have had this issue for a month or so now and not really sure what might be causing it

Whenever we make more than one coffee (most of the time) the second pull is always restricted - almost as if the machine is choking. First pull is spot on

The machine however sounds fine, and nothing has changed between pulls.

We've tried cleaning or not cleaning the basket, using the milk wand between and not using the milk wand between, and pretty much every combination of anything that might make a difference

The only thing that (apparently) makes a difference is tuning on and off between pulls, which obviously shouldn't be necessary...

Any thoughts??

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Could be so many things. Can you post a vid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Nov 26, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> Could be so many things. Can you post a vid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll try catch one when I next make a brew

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I've had this with my BE a few times. Make sure the basket and pf are bone dry before second pull. I know that sounds weird and maybe it's not the issue, but I've had the same problem before and it stopped if I put the basket in properly wiped with kitchen roll, inside pf too.


----------



## vaderag (Nov 26, 2019)

CocoLoco said:


> I've had this with my BE a few times. Make sure the basket and pf are bone dry before second pull. I know that sounds weird and maybe it's not the issue, but I've had the same problem before and it stopped if I put the basket in properly wiped with kitchen roll, inside pf too.


Someone else mentioned this to me. I don't really understand why that would (or more importantly should) make a difference, but I have tried this, didn't seem to make a difference
It does sometimes work, but for no rhyme or reason!
Typically tried to take a video and it worked so will try again tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

How do you warm your BE up?


----------



## vaderag (Nov 26, 2019)

Scwheeler said:


> How do you warm your BE up?


BE? The machine warms itself up, and it's only second pull that has an issue

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry, I missed read Cocoloco's post above (BE - Barista Express). With your Barista Touch do you run any water through the Machine before and after first sho?


----------



## vaderag (Nov 26, 2019)

Scwheeler said:


> Sorry, I missed read Cocoloco's post above (BE - Barista Express). With your Barista Touch do you run any water through the Machine before and after first sho?


No, I don't. I'm pretty certain the machine runs some internally tho

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scwheeler (Jan 13, 2020)

I tested the water temperature in the portafilter during a shot on my Bambino out of interest following some other posts on here (same Thermo-jet technology in your Touch). I found the temperature increased from 89c to 93c by the third Double shot. (Portafilter prewarmed)

As soon as I ran 3 empty shots using the single dual walled basket I found the first shot now was also very slow. I adjusted the grind for this and now both shots are much more consistent. Don't forget to also purge (run 1 shot through without portafilter) in between shots.

I hope that makes sense I'm writing this with a fever 😮. It's quick easy and free so see if it makes any difference for you too.


----------



## vaderag (Nov 26, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> Could be so many things. Can you post a vid
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So... Been trying to catch a video every day this week but the issue seems to have (mostly) disappeared
So weird. It's been doing it consistently for a few weeks now and its like the act of posting this has simply resolved it

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

As with the barista Express it's probably caused by rentention in the grinder, the first shot has stale coffee in it from the previous grind and the machine is dialled in to work with the stale coffee in the shot, once you make that first coffee and use the stale coffee up the second one is all fresh and causes the machine to choke. You need to dial the grind to the correct grind level for the second shot and purge a little coffee away before making your first one if you've not used the machine for an hour or so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

If that was the case wouldn't that happen every time with every BE or Pro machine?


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Every person I know who doesn't/didn't purge out stale coffee from the grinder has/had this issue with certain coffee it will be more noticed .if it say retains about 6-7g, if your grinder is dialled in to allow for that your second shot would choke when taking into account the increase in temperature etc too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vaderag (Nov 26, 2019)

KTD said:


> Every person I know who doesn't/didn't purge out stale coffee from the grinder has/had this issue with certain coffee it will be more noticed .if it say retains about 6-7g, if your grinder is dialled in to allow for that your second shot would choke when taking into account the increase in temperature etc too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, I've just disproved this theory (sorry!), but sadly didn't think to record as it's been working okay.

Just did 4th pull of the day, second two pulls within an hour of the first two and it did the low pour on the fourth. So can't be sure to stale grind

Sent from my F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah I don't get that. There's loads of BE owners on here, this is a rare issue, I didn't even think to mention it as it's only happened 2 or 3 times ever. If it was a purging issue we would hear of problems all the time but it's never mentioned.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I don't think it's a rare issue as the 4 people I know them have all had it but I Guess it must be something else then, having a wet portafilter seems an odd reason though, can only go off what I have experienced with others though. Hopefully you'll find out what the issue is 👍🏻


----------



## vaderag (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry everyone, I've had issues logging in...

So... still experiencing this. I'm taking on board everything said above and am going to re-dial in and start from fresh and see where we get


----------

